# Posting Commissions



## Bigbrownorc (Aug 14, 2017)

So i've wondered. I've been doing some commissions now and feel divided on posting them on my own page.
Personally i feel like i kinda shouldn't, mostly because the buyer paid for it. It his/hers now. I've kissed my baby goodbye and it's in their hands now.
But on the otherhand i like to advertise what i've done in a visual way. Plus it's kind of a co-ownership? I've drawn it so i can post one version of it. And the buyer can post it where ever he likes now.

_How do you feel about this? And what do you do?_


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 14, 2017)

The point of your page is to show off everything you made that you want to show, a gallery. Even if you already hand it to the other side, the piece is still credited to you as its creator. This is why even when commission upload the piece on their own page, they always credit the artist and it is indecent to not do so.

The act of uploading commission on your page also benefits both side. You link to their name as the new owner of the piece and they link you back as the artist when they upload it on theirs. Both side pretty much gains extra exposure from having the piece hang around in the front page and their own gallery much longer. Nothing to feel bad about this.


----------



## Bigbrownorc (Aug 14, 2017)

Zeitzbach said:


> The point of your page is to show off everything you made that you want to show, a gallery. Even if you already hand it to the other side, the piece is still credited to you as its creator. This is why even when commission upload the piece on their own page, they always credit the artist and it is indecent to not do so.
> 
> The act of uploading commission on your page also benefits both side. You link to their name as the new owner of the piece and they link you back as the artist when they upload it on theirs. Both side pretty much gains extra exposure from having the piece hang around in the front page and their own gallery much longer. Nothing to feel bad about this.


Hmm, agreed. Never looked at it like that.


----------



## fralea (Aug 17, 2017)

Unless the buyer paid you not to post the image, its your right to post it. Its definitely not co-ownership, the artist retains the rights to the work unless they explicitly sell them, at least in countries I'm aware of.


----------



## Lamipelt (Aug 17, 2017)

If you want to play it so no hard feelings are had you could always ask the commissioner if they dont mind if you post, as long as you watermark it in a way that others wont be able to steal.


----------



## Mad Dog Mack (Aug 19, 2017)

Bigbrownorc,

I would if i were you as a gallery like tattoo artist do so the person who commissions you can see your art styles or skills. Side note im thinking of getting a head shot for merc looking at prices right now if your interested we can talk. Ok back to it i would put like a water mark over it for a copyright infringement for your work and the buyers after they get there art work tjen when you do your gallery is when the water mark is to be used(what ever you think is right to put over it)

                                            -Mad Dog Mack


----------



## Bigbrownorc (Aug 19, 2017)

Mad Dog Mack said:


> Bigbrownorc,
> 
> I would if i were you as a gallery like tattoo artist do so the person who commissions you can see your art styles or skills. Side note im thinking of getting a head shot for merc looking at prices right now if your interested we can talk. Ok back to it i would put like a water mark over it for a copyright infringement for your work and the buyers after they get there art work tjen when you do your gallery is when the water mark is to be used(what ever you think is right to put over it)
> 
> -Mad Dog Mack



Aight. Just send me a note with the details


----------

